# Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club website



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

www.freewebs.com/easternbuckeyecrappieclub


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I was told the site wasn't coming up. I may have had it miss spelled.
Try it again guys if you had trouble before.
Tim


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

works fine for me


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

worked for me too


----------

